# Apple Classical Music Radio



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Just a heads up, this station is not so bad, and is in fact pretty good. They play the pleasant selections, and I find that enjoyable rather than having to keep thinking of what I want to hear.


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

I never have enjoyed radio. I thought Apple were coming out with a classical streaming app? I'm not a streaming guy, but their new streaming service has my interest peaked.


----------

